

Lein-droid 0.3.0 and Neko 3.1.0 released for Clojure-Android Development - Wonnk13
http://clojure-android.info/blog/2015/01/04/leindroid-030-and-neko/

======
finishingmove
How does this perform in the real world? Last year, I wanted to try writing an
Android app in Scala, but I was thrown off by the supposed performance
implications. I suppose the situation with Clojure on Android is similar. Some
insight from anyone who's done at least a medium-sized app this way would be
greatly appreciated.

~~~
unlogic
Author here. There are certain performance issues, in both loading time and
memory consumption. There were efforts to make Clojure runtime smaller, but
they are kind of suspended for now.

I revived my old lean compiler code and for basic Hello World application on
my OnePlus I reached 2.8 sec startup time and ~10 MB heap usage. I consider
this a good start if further optimizations are applied (like treeshaking), but
in this I rely on community (and specifically Clojure/core team) to pick up
the idea.

~~~
finishingmove
Hi, thanks for the reply! I think that, even though Java 8 is getting some
nice features, alternatives like this are very worth pursuing. I've seen the
tutorial and the LOC reduction is impressive, which speaks loads about the
expressiveness gains of Clojure.

